# Taos, NM



## BobbyFly (Jun 20, 2012)

Me and my buddies are going out to Taos in 2 weeks to do a little fly fishing. Anyone have any suggestions? 

:cheers:


----------



## SaltMan (Jun 15, 2012)

Im one of the buddies going and we are actually going to be outside of Taos in a little town called Questa. We will set up camp colse to where the Rio Grand and the Red River meet. Im so excited can hardly sleep at night!


----------



## basschump (Jun 8, 2005)

You guys are going to have a blast. Just got back from vacation at Red River. There is great fishing on the red at questa- access at the fish hatchery.

Spent most of my time above and just below RR. The river above town is a special artificial only reach and has some nice fishing. The river can be tight in this reach and takes some interesting strategy for casting. There is also good fishing along the middle fork. There are beaver ponds here that hold good fish. The road was still closed and I didn't fish here this year. The upper reaches have rio grande cut throat.

Below town but above the molycorp mine was really good. River is still tight, but holds browns, brooks, and is stocked regularly with rainbows. No trophies here but lots of fun. One evening, I landed 8 bows, 2 browns, and 2 brook trout just below fawn lakes. Fishing below the mine can be spotty until the hatchery at questa.

most fish caught on a dry fly- #18 elk hair caddis being the best. coppers john was the best nymph.

Starr fly shop in RR had some very helpful staff. 
I found the information here to be very accurate- http://www.flyfishnm.com/

enjoy the trip, be safe, and take lots of pictures

BC


----------



## SaltMan (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks for the info BC! We have heard great things about the area below the hatchery. Thats were you will find us on that first morning! Great advice though we will definitely put it to good use.:dance:

Stay Salty


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Put on your hiking boots and go to wild rivers just North of Questa. Fish the Rio Grande in places that few dare go to. The Red River is sorta narrow and shallow this time of year. Lack of rain and drought have taken their toll. Cimmaron Canyon also has some great trout fishing. There are several lakes around that offer pretty good fishing. Most require a 4wd for access. Good luck and have fun. I'm in Colorado fishing the Rio Grande. Awesome fishing.


----------



## SPRTMEDGUY (Dec 13, 2005)

Contact Doc Thompson for guided trip. Excellent guide and all-round good guy to spend a day with.


----------



## PL (Sep 28, 2011)

Check out the Solitary Angler in town. They have access to a few spots either closer to town or all the way to southern colorado.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

The Rio Grande is the lowest I have seen it. Just got back from Creede, which is the very upper part of the river. It should be crawling at Taos, in which case, I would make the hike into the gorge. There are some huge fish there.

Check with the locals.


----------



## BobbyFly (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you for the report guys! were heading out this weekend hopefully well run into a little luck if not Im looking forward to a little change of scenery.


----------



## nrcspm (Apr 22, 2011)

Cimmeron canyon below eagle nest lake. Check the NM fish and game to see when they stock. lots of fun. Not much room to make long casts but beats a day in the office.


----------

